# Horses / Horseriding etc



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Youngest Niece on her Arab - Ben Najif








Sisters Arab




Great Niece - Lead Rein




She loves her horse


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 28, 2013)

Your grand niece is very cute with that pony.

One comment, not sure if you're able to, but a fill-flash (preferably a 430EX or 580EX class, or even off camera) would help greatly for riders faces. 

Also you're at ISO 400 @/f13, any particular reason you are stopping down so far instead of f/7.1 or f/8 or so? 1/500 is good, but you probably could go faster with ISO100 @f/7.1, and you'd probably get slightly sharper images, since on a crop you tend to (depending on pixel counts) start hitting diffraction limits quicker than full frame.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 28, 2013)

Two of mine, before I tried to kill the riders with fill in flash 

Oh, and the third one's me...........


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't help but be amused at the advertising that's come up in this thread. Kinda appropriate...but not really.


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 29, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Your grand niece is very cute with that pony.
> 
> One comment, not sure if you're able to, but a fill-flash (preferably a 430EX or 580EX class, or even off camera) would help greatly for riders faces.
> 
> Also you're at ISO 400 @/f13, any particular reason you are stopping down so far instead of f/7.1 or f/8 or so? 1/500 is good, but you probably could go faster with ISO100 @f/7.1, and you'd probably get slightly sharper images, since on a crop you tend to (depending on pixel counts) start hitting diffraction limits quicker than full frame.





cheers for the comments.....
I dont like using Flash on or off the camera near the horses...as you never know if your going to spook one near you

The conditions look better than they were and with I was using the large Sigma Lens which cuts alot of light out in itself...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 29, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Your grand niece is very cute with that pony.
> ...



Yea, I figured using a flash around most animals would tend to spook them, unless you have them trained to it. You might need to slightly over-expose the overall image, and bring down the rest of the image in post in order to get more light on the faces.


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Two of mine, before I tried to kill the riders with fill in flash
> 
> Oh, and the third one's me...........




cracking shots


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 30, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> glongstaff said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...




Yeah, I have always been one in the past to believe in the photo should be OOC...but have purchased lightroom and just teaching myself the software and have revisited some photos


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 30, 2013)

One I got in December


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 30, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> One I got in December



Gorgeous! Just a tiny bit of motion blur to the rider and horse, but it's perfect sense of motion and capture of the moment. Well done!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 30, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> One I got in December



Nice effect but looks like a montage - is it a single frame or has the horse and rider been added ? 

Looks like a very frosty Irish morning !


----------



## RJB (Jan 30, 2013)

Some I got a while back...

60D 70-300L and 5D3 24-70ii used for these:


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 30, 2013)

RJB said:


> Some I got a while back...
> 
> 60D 70-300L and 5D3 24-70ii used for these:



Second picture's Big White Lens alert ! 

And the third ; she's found there's no food in it ;D


----------



## Equilux (Jan 30, 2013)

Just to show







7D with EF 85/1.8

Light: Broncolor Para 330


----------



## Patrick (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are a few shots taken last year - the dawn image on my mobile phone on a misty Irish morning!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Nice effect but looks like a montage - is it a single frame or has the horse and rider been added ?
> 
> Looks like a very frosty Irish morning !



Thank you - appreciate the nice comments

Single frame
Very hurried shot - and the shutter speed was not high enough (taken 5D2 24-105 1/320 f4 ISO200 - fairly heavy crop) - some post in Aperture and Niksoft - may be I was a little heavy handed with my post processing (which was mainly to lighten the foreground) which is why it looks like a composite - just for interest a very down-scaled jpg of the straight out of camera is attached
If we have a similarly beautiful dawn I would love to retake with my brand new 70-200 2.8 and be smarter (or quicker) setting the camera up


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 30, 2013)

@Narcolepsy, great shot, like the original. If it was mine I think I'd keep full width but crop it top/bottom to give 1x2 format.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 30, 2013)

Equilux said:


> Just to show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely professional horse portrait. 

If youd taken a broncolour para within twenty yards of any of my horses you'd have got a very different picture ;D


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 30, 2013)

Poised on her horse by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> @Narcolepsy, great shot, like the original. If it was mine I think I'd keep full width but crop it top/bottom to give 1x2 format.



Agreed. Make it seem more of a panoramic. If that were mine I'd make a print of it and hang it on the wall, it's fantastic.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 30, 2013)

A couple from when I was learning my way around my 7D...

EXIF: EF 70-200 f/2.8, 70mm, f/2.8, 1/60, ISO 1000 (for both)


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 31, 2013)

This is Raj. A little Arabian colt at the Ranch my girlfriend works at. I will be doing conformation in the spring for the ranch owner and will post a few more then!


----------



## d_biddles (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Sporgon (Jan 31, 2013)

A few more of mine. shot with 135 f2 and 200 f2.8


----------



## giotto (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, I want to post a pic and try to use the attachment function - but I have no success. The file is 1,3 mb and a jpeg format. I want to upload it from my HDD. But it failed all the time.
In the browser address I have this: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=post2;start=0;board=21

and then I can wait for a lot of time and the screen is only white.

I havn`t found any helpdesk for my problem and I also don`t know how to reach an administrator to help me.
So I choose this way

WHO CAN HELP ME


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2013)

giotto said:


> Hi, I want to post a pic and try to use the attachment function - but I have no success. The file is 1,3 mb and a jpeg format. I want to upload it from my HDD. But it failed all the time.
> In the browser address I have this: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=post2;start=0;board=21
> 
> and then I can wait for a lot of time and the screen is only white.
> ...


If you can't upload a image, you can put it on flickr and link to it. Its likely that there is a firewall or something restricting you on your end.


Browse to the image, select it, and click post.

Here is a upload of our neighbors Morgan checking out my new 24-70mm lens. (test)


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 16, 2013)

We can't all be Thoroughbreds ...


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 16, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> We can't all be Thoroughbreds ...




They always say you don't get a bad horse with big ears, but I don't know if that applies to donkeys ! ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 9, 2013)

A few shots from the Bramham International Horse Trials in England


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> A few shots from the Bramham International Horse Trials in England



Great shots Sporgon. 8)


----------



## dbuono1865 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are some of my shots from working a local polo tournament. More can be found at the link below:

www.buonophotography.com/austinpoloclub


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 10, 2013)

From today under overcast, 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II + 2X III, 1/1600, f/5.6, ISO 1000:


----------



## horseman (Jun 27, 2013)

it is not possible to upload any pictures (the size is correct) - what can be the problem.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 27, 2013)

horseman said:


> it is not possible to upload any pictures (the size is correct) - what can be the problem.




Are they of the supported file type ? I normally use the attachment facility rather than embedding. 

You're not shooting with a Nikon ? I think those files are automatically rejected.


----------



## horseman (Jun 27, 2013)

I use jpeg files about 2-3 mb and they were taken with a canon 7D - just normal pics.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jun 28, 2013)

Missing something......


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 3, 2013)

A pal of mine has recently opened a horse hacking / trekking centre and had asked the local camera club to produce some pics for his brochure and website. The pics were a little bit - errr - flat.

He asked me if I could get some shots, so here are two to share. Shot on 5D, 24-105mm at about 28mm, ISO 320, about f7


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 4, 2013)

Didn't realise there was a horse thread on here 

Used to string for a newspaper that covered a local track.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 4, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Didn't realise there was a horse thread on here
> 
> Used to string for a newspaper that covered a local track.



I like it!


----------



## Northstar (Aug 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> A pal of mine has recently opened a horse hacking / trekking centre and had asked the local camera club to produce some pics for his brochure and website. The pics were a little bit - errr - flat.
> 
> He asked me if I could get some shots, so here are two to share. Shot on 5D, 24-105mm at about 28mm, ISO 320, about f7



Beautiful images!


----------



## Northstar (Aug 4, 2013)

Sunrise in a meadow...


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 5, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A pal of mine has recently opened a horse hacking / trekking centre and had asked the local camera club to produce some pics for his brochure and website. The pics were a little bit - errr - flat.
> ...



Thanks Northstar ! 

This pal had put me onto a really good horse for show jumping that cost less than a 5D Mkiii, so I was pleased to help him out.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 5, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Didn't realise there was a horse thread on here
> 
> Used to string for a newspaper that covered a local track.



What a great picture, full of energy and speed. Funny how horses look so much better on the turn, whether it be racing or dressage.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Aug 8, 2013)

A bit of fun from Cornamucklagh Donkey Derby Festival


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 24, 2013)

Heavy overcasted day mixed with rain.


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not into horse photography. But, I was a good friend of Elizabeth "Betty" Bell in her latter years while she was in Florida, and she was one of the foremost equine oil-on-canvas (or acrylic too I guess) artists of her time.

All the shots here made me reflect upon her friendship, and I think she would have approved. BTW, she used Canon cameras to photograph her subjects - for their details, then put them into scenes and poses of her own creation. I know - because I sold her the cameras, and thats how our friendship developed.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 24, 2013)

Girl kissing horse, very nice emotion!

Nice pics.



glongstaff said:


> Youngest Niece on her Arab - Ben Najif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 24, 2013)

*Horse Photography as a business?*

Lots of great photos in this thread! I'm interested in expanding my part time photo business into horse photography. There are many horse owners in my area and my friends in the horse culture tell me that a photographer might find a good market for his or her services here. I recently picked up a book on horse photography that is old, but very helpful. It's "Photographing Horses and other livestock" by Darol Dickinson. Apparently, doing good horse photography is pretty complex, which appeals to me.

Anyway, I'd like to know if any of you are doing horse photography as a business? And if so, do you have any tips to pass along? I have no idea at this point about what to charge and how to package my services to appeal to horse owners.

Here's a portrait I did last month. This was inside an arena which was open on one side, providing nice soft light. I used a Sigma 50 at 1.4 on my 5D3. BTW, Darol Dickinson is a big proponent of using long lenses for horse photos in order to properly show the proportions of the horse. He likes 135 and 200 mm lenses. I was rather surprised at that. 







I guess I'll need a different business name and logo for the horses. LOL


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > We can't all be Thoroughbreds ...
> ...


Well, my experience has been that donkeys have bad-ass big ears unless they are not thoroughbred...


----------



## DARSON (Jan 17, 2014)

Topic is old but i just found it. 
See recent shot from Show jumping competition
5D Mark III + 70-200 F2.8 IS II L USM + 1.4III Tele
@1/4000sec F4 ISO 250


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 17, 2014)

DARSON said:


> Topic is old but i just found it.
> See recent shot from Show jumping competition
> 5D Mark III + 70-200 F2.8 IS II L USM + 1.4III Tele
> @1/4000sec F4 ISO 250



This isn't a critique... but usually if I'm photographing something like this where motion is obvious, I usually compose the shot so the direction they are heading is open rather than where they have been. So I would have the horse and rider to the left of the shot rather than the right. 

Is that just a personal preference on my part or was there a specific reason you composed the shot that way that has to do with one of these unspoken rules of photography that I pick up off the streets?


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 17, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> This isn't a critique... but usually if I'm photographing something like this where motion is obvious, I usually compose the shot so the direction they are heading is open rather than where they have been. So I would have the horse and rider to the left of the shot rather than the right.
> 
> Is that just a personal preference on my part or was there a specific reason you composed the shot that way that has to do with one of these unspoken rules of photography that I pick up off the streets?



+1

The horse's technique in impeccable, the photograper's less so. 

Pity 'cos the timing is spot on; this is the point when the horse looks at it's best over a fence.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 17, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I usually compose the shot so the direction they are heading is open rather than where they have been. So I would have the horse and rider to the left of the shot rather than the right.



I was thinking the same: it looks like the horse is jumping out of the frame. You might be able to make the shot more intense by cropping it tight on horse and rider in portrait orientation.

Great timing, though.


----------



## Pugshot (Jan 17, 2014)

> This isn't a critique... but usually if I'm photographing something like this where motion is obvious, I usually compose the shot so the direction they are heading is open rather than where they have been. So I would have the horse and rider to the left of the shot rather than the right.
> 
> Is that just a personal preference on my part or was there a specific reason you composed the shot that way that has to do with one of these unspoken rules of photography that I pick up off the streets?





> I was thinking the same: it looks like the horse is jumping out of the frame. You might be able to make the shot more intense by cropping it tight on horse and rider in portrait orientation.



This is just my two cents, but rules are made to be broken. I think there's plenty of space on the right, and the image is balanced by the negative space on the left. Plus, if you like rules, the Rule of Thirds was obeyed because the rider's head is at the intersection of the imaginary gridlines. Finally, the horse and rider are sharp, the scene is well-exposed, and the capture was made at exactly the right moment. Well done, Darson!


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 17, 2014)

Pugshot said:


> > I was thinking the same: it looks like the horse is jumping out of the frame. You might be able to make the shot more intense by cropping it tight on horse and rider in portrait orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my two cents, but rules are made to be broken. I think there's plenty of space on the right, and the image is balanced by the negative space on the left.



It's not a rule, it's a personal aesthetic preference. If Darson likes it as it is that's fine. I just thought I'd offer something else to consider.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 17, 2014)

Pugshot said:


> > This isn't a critique... but usually if I'm photographing something like this where motion is obvious, I usually compose the shot so the direction they are heading is open rather than where they have been. So I would have the horse and rider to the left of the shot rather than the right.
> >
> > Is that just a personal preference on my part or was there a specific reason you composed the shot that way that has to do with one of these unspoken rules of photography that I pick up off the streets?
> 
> ...



Thou shalt not murder... made to be broken?


----------



## DARSON (Jan 17, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> DARSON said:
> 
> 
> > Topic is old but i just found it.
> ...


Thanks for feedback
I get your point and deep down I'm feeling that it is more interesting composition which you are suggesting. I was limited by focal length and my position in relation to rider. 
If that would be the case would you rather not taking the shot and relocate to other point?
Below is sample with rider on left side of the frame 
Cropped
Focal length 280mm F4
1/4000sec same set


----------



## DARSON (Jan 17, 2014)

Pugshot said:


> > This isn't a critique... but usually if I'm photographing something like this where motion is obvious, I usually compose the shot so the direction they are heading is open rather than where they have been. So I would have the horse and rider to the left of the shot rather than the right.
> >
> > Is that just a personal preference on my part or was there a specific reason you composed the shot that way that has to do with one of these unspoken rules of photography that I pick up off the streets?
> 
> ...


 Thanks Pugshot


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with orangutan... crop it into a portrait orientation. 




DARSON said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > DARSON said:
> ...


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 17, 2014)

DARSON said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > DARSON said:
> ...



I'm still processing the 2100+ photos I took last weekend from a table tennis tournament, and while I follow this rule of leaving the space where the person is looking, after a while all the photos start to look the same. So, while it's good to follow these rules (this photo looks particularly compelling because it does follow the rules), it's always good to shake things up a little bit for variety. 

One thing that might be interesting is to try for your next session is a panning action shot, where you use a low shutter speed (maybe 1/30th) and move the camera to follow the horse as it runs by. I hear it's pretty tricky to get right, I plan on attending some local races this spring to see what I can get.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 17, 2014)

DARSON said:


> If that would be the case would you rather not taking the shot and relocate to other point?



Always take the shot available to you! There's no extra cost, and you can learn from it when you review your images after the fact. I'm no pro by any means, but the few paid gigs I've done (as an assistant) taught me one thing above all else: try to anticipate the action and be at the right place at the right time. No amount of skill or gear can match being in the right place at the right time.

When you review your images after an event try to learn from all of them.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 23, 2014)

A friend of mine who was shortlisted for the British Paralympics Dressage Team in London 2012, having been a professional show jumper, but broke her neck in a jumping accident. Expect to see her on the team at Rio 2016.

Taken at a local show centre competition. 5D mkii, 85/1.8 @ 1.8.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A friend of mine who was shortlisted for the British Paralympics Dressage Team in London 2012, having been a professional show jumper, but broke her neck in a jumping accident. Expect to see her on the team at Rio 2016.
> 
> Taken at a local show centre competition. 5D mkii, 85/1.8 @ 1.8.



I never even heard of dressage until mitt Romney's wife. I don't begrudge people the sport... but at the same time... people have competitions where they dance with their dog... and I wouldn't think that would merit a medal.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 24, 2014)

The new hairstyle ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2014)

Sporgon,

Don't know if you have seen this but I think you will like it.

http://www.vonwong.com/blog/natasha-baker-olympic-paradressage-rider/

And my favourite UK equestrian photographer.

http://www.horse-photographer.co.uk/gallery/


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Sporgon,
> 
> Don't know if you have seen this but I think you will like it.
> 
> ...



Excellent ! 

I've seen the picture of Natasha in the barn with smoke before. Good impact. Not so sure about the 'tear'; horses eyes only run like that when they are irritated by flies !

I hadn't heard of Matthew Seed, but really like his work having seen it now. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## procentje20 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sharing this summers holiday snap because it has triple awesomeness. Good looking guy in chain-mail vest on a horse standing on two legs, pulling a fox (fake, with some steak in it) caught by a hawk.

This was by the way on the hottest day that summer in the north of France.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 25, 2014)

I live near and work on Eglin Air Force Base, which is in the far Northwest panhandle of Florida. The base has a saddle club where horse owners can rent stable space to keep their horses. Oddly, it is located immediately under the final approach to one end of the runway and so there is outrageously loud jet noise (the base hosts F-15, F-16 and F-35 jets) throughout much of the day. But these animals seem to have gotten pretty used to it.

I'm primarily a portrait shooter but one afternoon I was scouting a portrait location at the pond that butts up against the saddle club property and decided to take a stroll through the stables. 




1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 28, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> I live near and work on Eglin Air Force Base, which is in the far Northwest panhandle of Florida. The base has a saddle club where horse owners can rent stable space to keep their horses. Oddly, it is located immediately under the final approach to one end of the runway and so there is outrageously loud jet noise (the base hosts F-15, F-16 and F-35 jets) throughout much of the day. But these animals seem to have gotten pretty used to it.
> 
> I'm primarily a portrait shooter but one afternoon I was scouting a portrait location at the pond that butts up against the saddle club property and decided to take a stroll through the stables.
> 
> ...



Nice shots gb!


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 2, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 8, 2014)

Shot with 135L. Some day the CR trolls are going to have to teach me how to get noise and banding in the shadows at low ISOs


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's a quick question... when shooting horse riding coming towards you... do yall try for both the horse's head/face and the riders to both be in focus or do you aim for one or the other... and if the other is blurred... it's blurred. 

I know the distance along at which we are shooting will usually have both within the depth of field... but it is something I've been wondering.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Here's a quick question... when shooting horse riding coming towards you... do yall try for both the horse's head/face and the riders to both be in focus or do you aim for one or the other... and if the other is blurred... it's blurred.
> 
> I know the distance along at which we are shooting will usually have both within the depth of field... but it is something I've been wondering.



As you have rightly identified, horse and rider combinations coming towards you are long, so you need an aperture that is going to cover that depth of field. When shooting show jumping I always zone focus; you know exactly where the horse is going to be at the time you want the picture. For dressage I use tracking because although in theory you know where the horse is going to be if you know the test there is nothing specific to pre focus on, and getting the right leg position requires taking pictures in many different places. 

So for zone focus I know that I am placing the point of focus roughly between the rider's body and the horse's head, with enough dof to cover both. With tracking AF I am trying to focus on the rider, but with enough aperture to cover both. Also animal fur can be notoriously difficult for the AF to lock on to. If you want to achieve minimum dof it takes a little practice to know what aperture / focal length / distance combination you can get away with. 

With the pictures I've posted here if either the rider or horse's head was oof the picture would be a dud. In the pictures of Heather I was really pushing it with an 85 @ 1.8. If you saw a big version of the pictures you might find that the horse's head is not as sharp as the rider's. With the picture of Kelly shot with the 135 I had to use a smaller aperture.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Feb 20, 2014)

Wannabe horse rider with a mare at the Irish National Stud


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some of my favorites from my first Eventing, um, event, over the last few days:


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2014)

One more - a fun one - and my first "sequence shot" at that. This obstacle was called "Stairway to Heaven":


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2014)

Now that one will get you more work!


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 10, 2014)

So that's why you needed the speed. Very nicely done.



mackguyver said:


> Here are some of my favorites from my first Eventing, um, event, over the last few days:


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> One more - a fun one - and my first "sequence shot" at that. This obstacle was called "Stairway to Heaven":




Some great shots there - had a look at the ones on you're link.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> So that's why you needed the speed. Very nicely done.


Exactly (those horses are fast!) and thanks for the nice comment.



Sporgon said:


> Some great shots there - had a look at the ones on you're link.


Thanks as well! It was a lot of fun and I sure learned a lot about shooting horses and shooting in bad light


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 10, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > One more - a fun one - and my first "sequence shot" at that. This obstacle was called "Stairway to Heaven":
> ...



So that's the same rider/horse... and I want to guess a wide angle lens, a tripod, I want to say a wired shutter release, and a likely Photoshop magic playing with layers.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Yes, same rider/same horse, and yes, wide angle lens - but the rest was a mess! I did it hand held, and with tracking AF so not only did I have to align the layers in PS, but I had to crop and then mask the rider in each frame because the surrounding background showed different points of focus! It wasn't too bad, all-in-all, I probably spent about 30 minutes on it. Ideally, I would have gone manual on everything including focus, used a tripod, and had a 1DX to choose from more frames to get the peak action. With the 5DIII, I used every 4th frame. I'd seen this before, mainly with snowboard jumps and such, but was inspired by this Sandisk Extreme Team link the other day and thought I'd give it a quick try when the opportunity presented itself. I'd definitely like to play with it more in the future.


----------



## rpt (Mar 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Shot with 135L. Some day the CR trolls are going to have to teach me how to get noise and banding in the shadows at low ISOs


Nice shot! See, that is your problem. You exposed it right! ;D


----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here are some of my favorites from my first Eventing, um, event, over the last few days:



Very nice Mack!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks, Northstar, and as an update, the event organizers asked for my sequence photo to use as their Facebook "cover" photo and I decided to give it to them (here it is at the top of their page: Red Hills Horse Trials). I'm pretty happy with the results given that it was my first time shooting horses


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Thanks, Northstar, and as an update, the event organizers asked for my sequence photo to use as their Facebook "cover" photo and I decided to give it to them (here it is at the top of their page: Red Hills Horse Trials). I'm pretty happy with the results given that it was my first time shooting horses



I told you it would run, I have seen that done so many times for extreme sports but not until now for eventing.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 11, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Northstar, and as an update, the event organizers asked for my sequence photo to use as their Facebook "cover" photo and I decided to give it to them (here it is at the top of their page: Red Hills Horse Trials). I'm pretty happy with the results given that it was my first time shooting horses
> ...



Yes, it's worked well. I looked at the Red Hills site and saw that the rider is Buck Davidson, son of the eventing legend Bruce Davidson who was always at the British four star events. I've also seen Buck over here at Burghley Horse Trials, he's certainly heading up towards where his Dad was, so I'm sure that's helped get on the front cover. 

They tend not to put up images of riders who have crashed and burned on the course


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't shot three day eventing since the early '90's, Badminton was always *the* meet of that time. Used to shoot a good bit of polo a Cowdray Park too, but since I left the UK in '97 I've hardly seen a horse, funny because I am now back in horse country.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Shot with 135L. Some day the CR trolls are going to have to teach me how to get noise and banding in the shadows at low ISOs



you left the lens cap off silly, thats where you went wrong...


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 12, 2014)

rpt said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with 135L. Some day the CR trolls are going to have to teach me how to get noise and banding in the shadows at low ISOs
> ...



Thanks rpt ! Yes I have this damnable problem of exposing correctly, a problem I picked up years ago and can't shake off ! ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I haven't shot three day eventing since the early '90's, Badminton was always *the* meet of that time. Used to shoot a good bit of polo a Cowdray Park too, but since I left the UK in '97 I've hardly seen a horse, funny because I am now back in horse country.



Badminton is still the one, originally one of the only two four * competitions in the world, the other being Burghley. Then Lexington ( Kentucky ) became a four *. If you were there in the mid 90s you may have seen Bruce Davidson ( father of the rider in Mac's picture) winning in 1995 on his wonderful horse Eagle Lion. The 90s were a good decade for the Americans at Badminton; David O'Connor won in '97.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Northstar, and as an update, the event organizers asked for my sequence photo to use as their Facebook "cover" photo and I decided to give it to them (here it is at the top of their page: Red Hills Horse Trials). I'm pretty happy with the results given that it was my first time shooting horses
> ...


privatebydesign, I apologize, but I missed your earlier post and thank you for your comments. Yes, the shot worked out quite well, particularly when I found out it was a famous rider. That was very lucky for me as it was the only sequence shot I took! The idea came to me when I realized I couldn't "tell the story" of this obstacle in one photo.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Yes, it's funny how luck can be sometimes. He is a famous rider and that's funny that you've actually seen him and heard of his Dad. The light was awful, the shooting position cramped and on a steep hill, and I decided to try this sequence shot one single time. I had no idea who the rider was, but got quite lucky with this photo. To balance out my luck, however, for CIC3* I missed the winning rider entirely (not a single photo) and got the #2 rider in this hero shot  on her CIC2* horse she rode that blew the course (note that she nearly went over the front of the horse moments after this was taken):


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Don't admit to that ! I thought you were being really astute as a newbie equestrian photographer ! Seriously though, I have found over the years that you need a little luck to get on.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Don't admit to that ! I thought you were being really astute as a newbie equestrian photographer ! Seriously though, I have found over the years that you need a little luck to get on.


Oops! Actually in my case, it wasn't important. My client wasn't too interested in who was in the shots, so I wasn't worried about getting the winners. For my own benefit, it would have been nice, and next time, I'll check the ride order sheets to make sure I'm in the right place at the right time. It's actually pretty easy to do and when I was asked to get shots of two of the riders, I just set up at an obstacle and waited for them. 

Also, I really had a great time and considering I'm near one of the prime US equestrian locations (Ocala, Florida), I think I might get into shooting more Eventing. The people were really friendly and the photographers that were covering the event mostly shoot to sell souvenir photos to the riders, so there's definitely a place for other niches.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with 135L. Some day the CR trolls are going to have to teach me how to get noise and banding in the shadows at low ISOs
> ...



Ah well do you know !! That year I spent assisting a great photographer - never once did he mention shooting with the lens cap on 

My youth was wasted :'(

;D


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 15, 2014)

Shot at a local hunting meet.

The pretty lady's horse clearly said "If you wanna jump the fence so bad get on and do it by yourself"

The second shot is the same rider, but the right way up.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 16, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Horses by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX50012 5h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 16, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX50038 2h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX50025 2 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 16, 2014)

Houston rodeo 2014, cowboy mounted shooting.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 16, 2014)

Houston rodeo 2014, cowboy mounted shooting.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 7, 2014)

I went to Belmont Park over the weekend to have a picnic with friends and family. Decided to test out my new 1.4x extender on the 70-200 2.8II. Pretty nice results- Especially considering I was shooting "sports" with a 5D mkII. This was the only horse race I shot that day, so was happy I caught a few cool frames as they passed me.



Belmont Park | Race 7 by Philip DiResta, on Flickr



5 Horse by Philip DiResta, on Flickr



Horses by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 9, 2014)

Chuckwagon racing. 1Dx, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 4x 600EX-RTs HSS max power. Considerable abuse in LR5. I'd like to have enough light to balance the sun in a shot like this but I have a feeling that would run afoul of my budget, common sense and several arms control treaties...

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Chuckwagon racing. 1Dx, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 4x 600EX-RTs HSS max power. Considerable abuse in LR5. I'd like to have enough light to balance the sun in a shot like this but I have a feeling that would run afoul of my budget, common sense and several arms control treaties...
> 
> Jim



In a photo like this, I am curious how the four lights were set up. Can you explain how and why?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckwagon racing. 1Dx, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 4x 600EX-RTs HSS max power. Considerable abuse in LR5. I'd like to have enough light to balance the sun in a shot like this but I have a feeling that would run afoul of my budget, common sense and several arms control treaties...
> ...



They were on stands about the height of the driver's face pointed directly at it, to my left and a little behind me. I wanted some fill to balance out the sun. Ideally I'd have more lights, and them spread over the length of a rig (viz the wagon and the horses) with the lights twenty or thirty feet down the track from the camera on sticks, and stand at the lights with a remote trigger to shoot when the subject gets into the light. Gels too! I missed that detail and had to screw around in post for a time.

I make no claim to expertise but at this point in my life I'm happy with this one. I would trade a klondike bar for a 1Dx that syncs at 1/1000 without using HSS though...

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I make no claim to expertise but at this point in my life I'm happy with this one. I would trade a klondike bar for a 1Dx that syncs at 1/1000 without using HSS though...
> 
> Jim



But a light that throws out any decent amount of power will take longer than 1/1000 sec to do it anyway. The ultra fast quoted flash speeds are at minimum power, normally around 2-4Ws, or 15 to 30 times less than even a speedlite at full power.

Flash and high shutter speeds are a complicated affair, there is no simple solution other than no shutter, even leaf shutters have practical limits of flash exposure around 1/1000-1/1500. The true answer is electronic "shutters", basically no shutters at all, like the P&S's.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 15, 2014)

Rodeo with 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 15, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Rodeo with 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8



I like the way you got light onto your subjects; I haven't figured out how to get shots like that in sunlight.

Jim


----------



## Northstar (Jun 16, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Rodeo with 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8
> ...



Thanks Jim! It's about compromises....i'd rather "shoot to the right" and slightly overexpose the shot to get more light under the hat...i'm ok with some blown areas if the result is that I get a better face.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Rodeo with 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8



Second image is really good.

I just love cowgirls !


----------



## Northstar (Jun 16, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Rodeo with 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8
> ...



Thanks Sporgon!


----------



## MTCWBY (Jul 13, 2014)

From our local Rodeo


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 13, 2014)

Back at the Track.



REX13720h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX13705h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2014)

Last Saturday I travelled down to Southwell to try and get a pano of the wonderful, ancient Minster church, but despite a fine morning and forecast the day was a washout so I called in at the British Reigning championships to see some Western riding. 

All I had was my pano gear, and the only lens that was remotely suitable was the go-everywhere 24-105. Despite being indoors and dark I still managed to get some shots that I was pleased with. 5DII on AF servo, central expansion. Had to track as the riders were not stopping in the same place each time, so couldn't zone focus. 

The sliding stops are quite spectacular when done well. Not quite sue how this would help cowboys round up cattle, but anyway it was fun to watch.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 29, 2014)

Quick question... more of a subjective question... but the first two photos.... I look at them and think... could use a touch more contrast. Is it a matter of personal preference, or did you have a specific vision... maybe because it was cloudy you wanted the scene to reflect that?



TexPhoto said:


> Back at the Track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2014)

The up load to CR seems to be killing the contrast. I think this is what has happened to Tex pictures. I've modified mine accordingly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> The up load to CR seems to be killing the contrast. I think this is what has happened to Tex pictures. I've modified mine accordingly.


 
The Forum converts the images to PNG, but they suffer. I try to link mine directly from SmugMug so no uploading happens.

I took some shots of our local Inland Grange trail riders again last Saturday. I've done it every Fall since 2010. I shoot the images when the riders are heading out at 10 AM, take them home and do a little cropping and adjustment of lighting, then print them on 4 X 6 photo paper, and have them back for the Grange when the riders return at about 12:30. The grange sells them for $5 each which goes into their operations. We live out in the country where the grange system is still going strong, community members all pull together to support each other. Rather than bog the thread down with a lot of images, you can see them here:

http://www.mount-spokane-photography.com/Inland-Grange


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2014)

I shot a few a couple of days ago.
Two here.
-r


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 1, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > The up load to CR seems to be killing the contrast. I think this is what has happened to Tex pictures. I've modified mine accordingly.
> ...



Thanks for that info; I had no idea that the site converted to png.

Enjoyed the pictures in your link, I haven't seen so many pleasure riders in the States all riding Western ! Those saddles cost a fortune over here in England. 

I've added another shot, this time in png. Not as dramatic but I like the lighting.


----------



## lucasrodriguezfontan (Jan 27, 2015)

Couple pictures of Pato or Horseball. Hope you like them.



Abierto Argentino de Pato by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, on Flickr



Abierto Argentino de Pato by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, on Flickr



Abierto Argentino de Pato by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, on Flickr


----------

